# Wells Pharmacy



## dk8594 (Oct 17, 2016)

Anyone else using a TRT clinic that utilizes Wells Pharmacy.  I just got the recall notification last Friday and am wondering if anyone else has gone through the process yet.


----------



## Gruntwerkz (Oct 17, 2016)

Me thru IMT at the ology, ology banned me for speaking out on it because Todd (owner of IMT) said it's all bullshit and to use the meds anyway. They said I was lying so I posted the letter and they banned me.


----------



## Gruntwerkz (Oct 17, 2016)

Also I called wells and they said they cannot reship a controlled substance without a new RX. IMT refused to do so saying I'm just being a baby basically, but to me when a pharmacy says don't use this then you shouldn't.... makes sense to me?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 17, 2016)

Wait... so a pharmaceutical is recalled. The prescriber says you are a baby keep using it? Wtf? Is it a trt clinic or a drug dealer?


----------



## DF (Oct 17, 2016)

That's some weird shit!  Not unexpected though being associated with Ology.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Oct 17, 2016)

Gruntwerkz said:


> Also I called wells and they said they cannot reship a controlled substance without a new RX. IMT refused to do so saying I'm just being a baby basically, but to me when a pharmacy says don't use this then you shouldn't.... makes sense to me?



Read this: https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/19868-This-is-why-most-forums-suck-%29?p=343959&viewfull=1#post343959

IMT is not a legitimate clinic, they are run by a random dude who has no background even remotely related to this field, "Todd" is not a real person...I can go on & on. 

I'm glad Halfwit referred you to this board and hopefully its reassuring to hear that your experience is not an isolated one. Your now in the company of people who actually give a shit about members - not just profit


----------



## Gruntwerkz (Oct 18, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wait... so a pharmaceutical is recalled. The prescriber says you are a baby keep using it? Wtf? Is it a trt clinic or a drug dealer?



That's exactly it, the tod persona told me it's all a loop hole for the FDA to make wells pay extra money for some license. Clearly it's all lies, wells ****ed  up and the provider is responsible to replace it but tod does not care. Greedy scum bags.


----------



## Gruntwerkz (Oct 18, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Read this
> 
> IMT is not a legitimate clinic, they are run by a random dude who has no background even remotely related to this field, "Todd" is not a real person...I can go on & on.
> 
> I'm glad Halfwit referred you to this board and hopefully its reassuring to hear that your experience is not an isolated one. Your now in the company of people who actually give a shit about members - not just profit



I'm really excited to be here, I can already tell the difference in the community.

It's too bad about IMT, I really thought they were the real deal. Going to read that thread. 

And again thank you for the kind words and actually giving a shit.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 18, 2016)

Gruntwerkz said:


> Todd (owner of IMT) said it's all bullshit and to use the meds anyway.



Holy shit that must have been horrifying to read and then to have someone say just use it anyway is inexcusable.

Start looking for a reasonable trt doctor or clinic, you ought to be able to find a way better deal price wise and one that doesn't tell you to use potentially contaminated testostesterone.

http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/ucm522065.htm


----------



## Megatron28 (Oct 19, 2016)

Gruntwerkz said:


> I'm really excited to be here, I can already tell the difference in the community.
> 
> It's too bad about IMT, I really thought they were the real deal. Going to read that thread.
> 
> And again thank you for the kind words and actually giving a shit.



I would encourage you to seek treatment from your local primary care physician and get a prescription that you can fill at the pharmacy of your choice.  Much cheaper. Much better.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 19, 2016)

For all intents and purposes this and that the good news is that no contaminated vials have been found and or reports of any adverse reactions.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 19, 2016)

Holy Moly grunt it looks like you started WW3 over at ology :32 (18):


----------



## DF (Oct 19, 2016)

Good for those guys standing up for what's right over there.


----------



## Gruntwerkz (Oct 19, 2016)

Megatron28 said:


> I would encourage you to seek treatment from your local primary care physician and get a prescription that you can fill at the pharmacy of your choice.  Much cheaper. Much better.



Thanks for sharing the article on ology Mega, I shared the letter and called IMT out because Todd ignored my emails so they banned me. I am going to try to get my TRT thru the VA so it doesn't cost me anything at all.

I'm okay with WW3 over there zeigler, I feel I had the right to complain when Todd told me just to quit bitching and use the meds anyway.


----------



## Gruntwerkz (Oct 19, 2016)

Zeigler said:


> For all intents and purposes this and that the good news is that no contaminated vials have been found and or reports of any adverse reactions.



I got a staff infection well using their test cyp, I cannot prove it was caused by their product but I never got an infection when using UGL gear, my home is very clean and I'm very anal about injecting with proper protocol. I know that there is always a chance though, no matter how clean you are and how much you clean the area it's possible to get something any time you break the skin.

But with that said.... it's truly suspicious after receiving that letter, as the letter states nothing they've tested has been tainted but obviously that doesn't include my vial. When I called wells back, as per letter, I was told by them that if I wanted the vial tested that I had to pay to ship it to them! YES ME. As I said earlier they also told me in order to receive a replacement they needed a new RX as they cannot put a new vial into the mail without it. Todd told me that I made this up, clearly he doesn't understand the laws because it makes sense to me that in order to mail it from FL to NY without breaching any laws the new RX would be required.

Not gonna stretch it out more as I already said the most of it but this is where "Todd" and "IMT" failed me in general, not to mention he and Milton blatantly lied on the ology saying I made the whole story up and even went as far as saying I was probably never in the Army either. Why they took the personal jab is beyond me, especially since Todd received my DD214 in order to receive my measly 5% discount, which shows not only was I in the Army but I am also a well decorated combat veteran with many awards. I don't believe that puts me above anyone else I just believe it was unfair to claim me as stolen valor.

Todd also quoted me 110$ PLUS shipping for the new vial if I wanted it, and on top of that he said I had to pay a service fee for the doc to write the new RX.... what a scam, especially after paying over 700$ for a 16 weeks package, to be exact the package included one vial of test, one 11,000iu kit of hCG with the bac water to mix it and shipping, as well as the 10 minute FaceTime appointment with the Doctor, the doc also said there's no use for an AI even though my e2 was high. So yeah that's it for 700 bucks, labs were on me and AI was on me so truly well over priced for the quality of service.

I talked to the Medical Society and reported IMT, they were interested to hear that some random man who runs the company that has no medical expertise told me to use a recalled medication. I also filed a dispute with paypal... I don't think I'll get a refund since most of the product was used but I'm attempting to get them to suspend their paypal account.


----------



## Gruntwerkz (Oct 19, 2016)

And to end my rant, for the folks who are reading the thread on ology.... he is indirectly saying he "helps" his customers and that he "helped" me. I paid for a service, paid a LOT... who how is this helping people? It's not, it's business. I also like how Todd tries to make it out like I'm trying to get free shit, well that's not my style I don't try to get free shit and test is dirt cheap anyway. Also his claims of answering emails with 48 hours are lies... I was emailing him for nearly a month asking for lab orders and such, even asked about ordering some products, all were ignored. Waited a few weeks and emailed him asking him to fax my diagnosis and treatment record because I was leaving IMT to try and get a local doctor... he continued to ignore me. So yes it's all lies, I'm on honorable man and a humble man... I only expect the services I pay for and nothing more so this man is purely a shit bag.

From now on I will never use an internet based clinic.... and we all know why people choose IMT, same reason I chose them, because they don't deny you. They will give anyone a test script if they're willing to pay for it, but since I have a natural test of 149ng/dl I need not to worry about needing a clinic that just hands it out. My civilian GP is going to cover me with a vial until the VA gets me in.


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 7, 2016)

Just wanted to give everyone an update on the process.

Wells Pharmacy sends out a letter explaining the recall and asks you to return information about your meds (see letter Gruntwerkz posted).  When they receive your form, they'll give you a call to discuss your options.  I talked to them today.  Although they are not back up and running yet, they are processing their orders through another pharmacy.  2-4 weeks was their estimate for fullfillment.


----------

